# Egyptian man to fight lion to improve tourism...



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/465580


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 18, 2011)

he should at least get a rock


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 18, 2011)

I suppose it's better than putting a Hard Rock Cafe in King Tut's tomb.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 18, 2011)

Al-Masry: So, youre not going to kill the lion?

Essawy: No. Unless its a matter of life or death, in which case I will be forced to kill it.

Al-Masry: When is fighting a lion not a matter of life or death?

Essawy: Its up to the lion...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 18, 2011)

That guy is going to die


----------



## AySay (Jun 18, 2011)

Nobody is going to go to Egypt to see him eaten by a lion, when we can all see it on youtube the next day. There are way better ways to promote tourism...like opening free foreigner friendly harems... You remember the shitty Rock movie "The Scorpion King"? Like that.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 19, 2011)

I may be incredibly, horribly sick in my head, but...

I would make the journey to see a man fight a lion. Win or lose, it'll be worth the money and traumatizing images to say that I've seen a man take on a lion with his bare hands.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 19, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I may be incredibly, horribly sick in my head, but...
> 
> I would make the journey to see a man fight a lion. Win or lose, it'll be worth the money and traumatizing images to say that I've seen a man take on a lion with his bare hands.



Hey, when presented with any option, you gotta always take the "once in a lifetime opportunity!"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd go to see a lion kill a man who thought he was stronger than he was.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this a new version of The Onion?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2011)

> Essawy: I have a whole series of shows planned in my head. I will pull an airplane with my teeth, and I will pull an airplane with my hair. I will also be run over by an airplane. In between each of these acts, there will be lion battles.





> Essawy: I don&#8217;t know about the dirt, but the lion will probably not let me punch its crotch. I will have to use a new fighting style I&#8217;ve developed, which is called "Life or Death."
> 
> Al-Masry: As in a &#8216;life or death&#8217; situation, like "kill or be killed?"
> 
> ...





> Essawy: I think it&#8217;s time we start celebrating genuine talent. For years we&#8217;ve been celebrating nothing but sex. I&#8217;ve taught children how to chew glass and pull cars with their teeth - the proof is on YouTube. I can raise a generation of super soldiers. I&#8217;ve jumped from ten-story buildings, I&#8217;ve hung myself many times and have been repeatedly run over. So, when I say I have the intellect and strength to take a lion down, people should take me seriously. Why isn&#8217;t anyone listening to me? I don&#8217;t know, but it&#8217;s very frustrating...



Why hasn't this guy been sectioned yet?


----------



## powergroover (Jun 20, 2011)

if that guy is truly that superior, why not just compete in MMA/Boxing, make a name for himself while also getting loads of money

by then, i'm sure his popularity and wealth can help tourism


----------



## Jontain (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't quite believe what I was reading there, Scar already quoted the bit that I found most radiculas (plane shenanigans with lion fights inbetween....). This guy truly has lost the plot but if he wants to jump into a cage with a lion and then throw a punch then thats exactly the place where his DNA should take him. Right out of the gene pool.

Paint me amazed if he lasts longer than a minute after the fight (i.e. the lion starts) starts.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah...He's gonna die


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 20, 2011)

this guy is insane haha.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 20, 2011)

But what if he wins?

We'd all shit bricks. 

He won't ofc....but still.....



> I don&#8217;t know about the dirt, but the lion will probably not let me  punch its crotch. I will have to use a new fighting style I&#8217;ve  developed, which is called "Life or Death." This will be a caged fight,  and I will be desperate to survive, which is why I&#8217;ve called the style  &#8220;Life or Deat


The only way that dude is getting anywhere near a Lion's crotch is when it's finished pooping him out, preceded by a large intake of slightly bloodied and misguided meat.

I mean seriously........the chap is, to put it bluntly, a head-the-ball.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

Lions can survive a point-blank rifle shot to the face, I doubt a man slapping one will achieve much.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lions can survive a point-blank rifle shot to the face, I doubt a man slapping one will achieve much.



A lot of animals survive being shot in the face.  The face is a decidedly bad spot to shoot an animal as all the angles of skulls are quite likely to deflect the bullets, opposed to the bullet going through.  That is why when you hunt you shoot for the heart (aside from aim small miss small ofcourse).  Moose are relatively nefarious for such things.  Humans don't count here obviously, but we don't have animal grade skull bones .

This guy might be retarded, but damn is he badaass.


----------



## liamh (Jun 20, 2011)

As much as I morally oppose this....fuck I wanna see this on a live stream or something!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 20, 2011)

Jontain said:


> Couldn't quite believe what I was reading there, Scar already quoted the bit that I found most radiculas (plane shenanigans with lion fights inbetween....). This guy truly has lost the plot but if he wants to jump into a cage with a lion and then throw a punch then thats exactly the place where his DNA should take him. Right out of the gene pool.
> 
> Paint me amazed if he lasts longer than a minute after the fight (i.e. the lion starts) starts.


My great grandfather ate glass and lightbulbs, swallowed swords, and pulled small planes with hooks in his back. So I don't see how those parts are crazy.

Just because you guy's elders weren't total badasses...




I don't think he ever fought any lions though.

EDIT: I just talked to my grandmother: My bad, he was pulling the plane with his eyelids.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't think he ever fought any lions though.



Did he die suddenly in a random event that for someone reason no one will speak of, and if brought up get a look of sadness and waste on their face?  (Not like that is going to happen real soon or anything)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> A lot of animals survive being shot in the face. The face is a decidedly bad spot to shoot an animal as all the angles of skulls are quite likely to deflect the bullets, opposed to the bullet going through. That is why when you hunt you shoot for the heart (aside from aim small miss small ofcourse). Moose are relatively nefarious for such things. Humans don't count here obviously, but we don't have animal grade skull bones .
> 
> This guy might be retarded, but damn is he badaass.



When I said point blank, I mean directly in front of the animal. It's one thing taking a shot from a distance, but lions can survive a rifle shot at close range. Some animals have been shot, followed for several days and then collapsed to find that the bullet had got into their brain. They're very hardy animals.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Did he die suddenly in a random event that for someone reason no one will speak of, and if brought up get a look of sadness and waste on their face?  (Not like that is going to happen real soon or anything)


Now that will take some investigating 


vampiregenocide said:


> When I said point blank, I mean directly in front of the animal. It's one thing taking a shot from a distance, but lions can survive a rifle shot at close range. Some animals have been shot, followed for several days and then collapsed to find that the bullet had got into their brain. They're very hardy animals.


Not to mention the fact that they weigh half a ton and have skulls the size of most people's torso.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> When I said point blank, I mean directly in front of the animal. It's one thing taking a shot from a distance, but lions can survive a rifle shot at close range. Some animals have been shot, followed for several days and then collapsed to find that the bullet had got into their brain. They're very hardy animals.



That is pretty awesome (for the lion). Cats are not something I like, too damn fast. Not something I would want to run into in passing in the bush, and if I did I would certainly hope I don't look like dinner. I doubt you would get a shot off in those circumstances. Better off using the rifle as a club.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

They're fucking hench. I was around lions and tigers a bit when I did work experience at a zoo, and getting up close is really creepy. Their paws are the size of a person's face and the force behind that alone is enough to knock someone out. There are loads of stories from old hunting trips in Africa of lions being shot many times only to survive. Tigers are the same. They have to be built so well because if they couldn't hunt, they'd starve, and leading such a dangerous life they need to be able to take immense injury.

I'd sooner fight a lion than a bear though.


----------



## Static (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## PostOrganic (Jun 20, 2011)

> *I&#8217;ve hung myself many times* and have been repeatedly run over. So, when I say *I have the intellect* and strength to take a lion down, people should take me seriously.



Wat.


----------



## youheardme (Jun 20, 2011)

Most hilarious interview I've ever read


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 20, 2011)

awww man... c'mon, this is how you guys plan to get rid of shono??!?!?!? so unfair  .........

Pass the popcorn


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 21, 2011)

I love how he thinks that a country which contains the only remaining wonder of the ancient world, five-thousand-year-old tombs, Mediterranean resorts and sites of astounding natural beauty needs its $11 billion tourism industry boosted by a 'roided up nutjob fighting a zoo exhibit.


----------



## Overtone (Jun 21, 2011)

This guy is a big talker... you can really tell he just lives to bullshit. And I got a kick out of it, especially the interviewer's questions. So we'll see. In a fair fight I think the best any human being can do is put up enough of a fight to convince the lion not to kill them, and no more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

Since when are sex and drugs not a good enough motivator?

Also... Everyone please YouTube "Willard the Killer Kangaroo." If we can't beat those, we can't beat a fuckin' lion...


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Also... Everyone please YouTube "Willard the Killer Kangaroo." If we can't beat those, we can't beat a fuckin' lion...



Just watched it. Made me think of Scappy-Doo.

"Lemme at'em, lemme at'em!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 21, 2011)

he's gonna get his ass whooped


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> That guy is going to die



I sure as hell hope so... Lion > person IMO.

EDIT: In a fucking stupid situation like this, anyway.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

I think me and Leandro and some PCP could almost take a lion...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 21, 2011)

It is atrocious that someone would fight a caged up animal for any reason, just like bull riders, I hope this guy gets what is coming to him.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 21, 2011)

^


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2011)

Jstring said:


> It is atrocious that someone would fight a caged up animal for any reason, just like bull riders, I hope this guy gets what is coming to him.


 
You say it like there's really gonna be a fight... There's gonna be two hits... The lion hittin' him and Kid Rock's Bawitdaba playin' in the background...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You say it like there's really gonna be a fight... There's gonna be two hits... The lion hittin' him and Kid Rock's Bawitdaba playin' in the background...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Rep'd so hard


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to laugh so hard when this idiot gets ripped into 8 pieces.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2011)

Only 8 pieces? I'm pretty sure once the lion digests him he'll be in at least 10 pieces...


----------



## steve1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope the lion tears him to fucking shreds. He's a cunt for forcing an innocent animal into a fight. I imagine they'll do some cruel shit like removing it's claws first or whatever too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> They're fucking hench. I was around lions and tigers a bit when I did work experience at a zoo, and getting up close is really creepy. Their paws are the size of a person's face and the force behind that alone is enough to knock someone out. There are loads of stories from old hunting trips in Africa of lions being shot many times only to survive. Tigers are the same. They have to be built so well because if they couldn't hunt, they'd starve, and leading such a dangerous life they need to be able to take immense injury.
> 
> I'd sooner fight a lion than a bear though.



But a bear would have a harder time chasing you. It's less agile. They run incredibly fast in a straight line, but pull a Michael Vick scramble on that fucker and he'll probably trip on himself. A lion or a tiger is easily more able to chase you down should you choose to run in circles, zig zags, whatever...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2011)

steve1 said:


> He's a cunt for forcing an innocent animal into a fight.


You say that as if a human being has a fair chance against most animals you find in a zoo... 

The odds have been stacked against the man since before he made the challenge. I doubt he even scratches the lion w/o a 30 foot sword...


----------



## steve1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You say that as if a human being has a fair chance against most animals you find in a zoo...
> 
> The odds have been stacked against the man since before he made the challenge. I doubt he even scratches the lion w/o a 30 foot sword...





I Just mean he's a cunt for pissing off a lion that doesn't want to be put in that situation.

I heard a similar story about 40-something midgets from a midget fighting league taking on a lion and getting destroyed. Not sure if its true. I'm off to research that one now

Edit: yeah that story was faked  I was expecting that to be the case

http://www.newturfers.com/mwf/attac...onMutilates42MidgetsinCambodianRing-Fight.htm


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 22, 2011)

We can use the Colosseum again!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 22, 2011)

He should fight the Sphynx. It's time _someone_ knocked it off its high horse.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 22, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> He should fight the Sphynx. It's time _someone_ knocked it off its high horse.



 +1


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 23, 2011)

If he was a real man, he'd take on a liger.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> If he was a real man, he'd take on a liger.





True story


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always wanted to see a wrestling match between a gorilla and some poor guy


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 23, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've always wanted to see a wrestling match between a gorilla and some poor guy



Mentally this one is just about a gorilla vs a lion. Gorillas might be smarter though..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Yea gorillas don't fight lions for attention...


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2011)

File photo of his great-grandfather:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Did you see when the kangaroo in that video dropped the dude and started whoopin his ass while he was laid out?  

It's kinda funny how close to ppl they look some of the time when they're fighting and/or "talking shit."


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it just me, or does that interview read like an abbot and costello sketch? Or maybe something from monty python. I love that when the interviewer compares it to something as barbaric as bull fighting (a "sport" that has been under attack like forever), the guy is like "I Know!!!that's my point"...totally missing the point the interviewer was trying to make


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> If he was a real man, he'd take on a liger.



Doe he get a bow-staff?


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2011)

Brain chemistry imbalance and psych meds ruin the taste of meat...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've always wanted to see a wrestling match between a gorilla and some poor guy


 

Considering a chimpanzee could tear a full grown man apart, I would not fuck with a gorilla.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 26, 2011)

I really want to see this guy get his face bitten off. I wonder if he's going to wear protective gear or not. Hopefully not. Potential Darwin Award winner.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-al-sayed-al-essawy-from-murdering-an-innocent-lion-2



Bahaha! These people think he is actually going to win?!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 26, 2011)

hahaha. I think there is a chance for him to win. I mean, this guy must have something up his sleeve. That interview just reeks of sketchiness. His responses to some questions just don't make any sense. With the potential of huge sums of money being involved I'm guessing it will be rigged in some way or another. 

Or he really is just that stupid and will get his face ripped off. And rightfully so.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 27, 2011)

The guy is fighting the lion with land-mines attached to his fists.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Considering a chimpanzee could tear a full grown man apart, I would not fuck with a gorilla.


 
And they've DEFINITELY been known to do so... Y'all hear about that lady whose pet chimp tore her friend's face off?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 27, 2011)

So, like, nothing happened. It would appear he drugged the lion and/or bought the most passive lion in existence.

Egyptian man wrestles bored lion after it ate a donkey


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> So, like, nothing happened. It would appear he drugged the lion and/or bought the most passive lion in existence.
> 
> Egyptian man wrestles bored lion after it ate a donkey



I am NOT entertained, this is NOT what I came to see.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 27, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I am NOT entertained, this is NOT what I came to see.



"Are you the one they call Egyptian?"

"Yes"

"They said you were a giant. They said you could crush a lion's skull with one hand."

"A lion's? No. Make a drugged up lion who's just consumed an entire donkey lay apathetically in the corner of his cage? Yes."


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 27, 2011)

There is only one man in Egypt equipped with the courage to fight a lion;


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> And they've DEFINITELY been known to do so... Y'all hear about that lady whose pet chimp tore her friend's face off?




Chimp attack victim reveals face on Oprah - Health - Health care - More health news - msnbc.com


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2011)

That lion didn't look in good health either, had a nasty wound above it's eye.


----------

